# ATTN: New York Members--Heard of this Eastern Oncologist?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dr. Wenn in Speonk NY?

I got his name from a veterinarian here in Dallas as someone they consult for herbal/dietary recommendations for cancer patients. 

Anyone use Dr. Wenn and if so, can you post here or PM me? 

Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never heard of this person, but I'm taking Tucker to the Vet tomorrow. If I can remember, I will ask my Vet if he knows anything about Dr Wenn. I sometimes get talking and I know the conversation will turn to Buster, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks! Who knows, this may be a good source for holistic oncology for those in that area. 

Our acupuncture vet consults with him/her for options.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I spoke to my Vet and he hasn't heard of this person. My Vet told me he never shys away from referring if clients what to give holistic a try. He is very careful who he recommends in our area though. 

Sorry I wasn't much help.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What about Dr. Marty(Martin) Goldstein, He is located in South Salem, N Y
Smith Ridge Veterinary Center
DR.Marty.com.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Vet said something I never thought about before. We were talking about canine cancer, quality of life, and how long dogs may survive after treatment. I never thought about dogs being given one extra year, as seven. I know the jury is out on dog years, but I thought about this comment all the way home. 

Kudo's to my Vet. I had no idea he was the person who took in a client's dog after the client was beaten to death. The beating hit the news here in town, but I learned today the dog was adopted by him. The dog lived out its life happily for another two years.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You have a very kind and compassionate vet to do that. I also like the idea of one year equals seven thought.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> You have a very kind and compassionate vet to do that. I also like the idea of one year equals seven thought.


I never thought about this before. I don't know why. He and I have discussed end of life issues for pets many times before. He has been our Vet for well over 20 years. I come to like him more and more every time I walk out of there. He has a business partner. He's great, too. I was getting out of the car and gave Tucker the "Wait" command. He was carrying two pet carriers and ask me, if I needed help! He also worked on the human genome project. He's fascinating to speak, too. I am so very lucky...


----------

